# Sikhism, Science And Religion - Call For Abstracts Journal Of Sikh Studies



## spnadmin (Apr 3, 2009)

There may be more than one forum member who is interested in submitting an abstract fo consideration in the Journal of Sikh Studies. Take some time to read this call for abstracts.

                                  Call for Papers for a Special Issue of IOSS Journal "Abstract of Sikh Studies" on the Theme of "Science and Religion" in Sikhism' Context.

The Institute of Sikh Studies, encouraged by the positive response from some of the leading Diasporian and local Sikh Scientists, invites Papers from leading academics and practitioners in the scientific, technological, religious and, theological fields on the theme of "Science and Religion." in Sikhism's Context for publication in their quarterly journal "Abstract of Sikh Studies" posted on its website www.sikhinstitute.org and also published in hard copies. The Institute's objective is to promote discussion between scientific understanding and religious thought. It recognizes that some of the issues at the interface of Religion and Science may be complex but is keen to transcend the simplistic narratives of conflict or harmony and to play its role in setting new standards for sophisticated historical studies of science and religion to meet the demands and needs of younger generation having scientific bent of mind. 

Just for illustration, some of the popular themes like cosmology and Bioethics along with some of the following popular sub-themes, in addition to others, may be considered.

i. Scientific naturalism and theism as alternative worldviews 
    ii. The role of teleology in evolutionary biology today 
    iii. Relationships between religion and the social sciences
    iv. How Did the Universe Begin?
    v. Is Science the Only Sure Path to Truth?
    vi. Genetics - Technology and Theology

The timeframe for the submission of Papers through E-mail to pritamioss@gmail.com is: 

1.. Indication of desire to participate in this venture of IOSS by 15 April, 09 
  2.. Submission of Abstract by 15th June, 09 
  3.. Final Paper by 15th July, 09. 
Active cooperation of the Sikh scholars is earnestly sought for this Gurmat Seva. 

Daasraa

Pritam Singh, I.A.S. (Retd)
President IOSS
E-mail: pritamioss@gmail.com

Institute of Sikh Studies, Chandigarh


----------



## Archived_Member5 (Jul 7, 2009)

Science, Religion and Philosophy enter into the Age of Aquarius, of Enlightenment, of Information Technology and an awakening of the thinking mind seeking truth. In a world presided by powers actively seeking to harness and constrain this mind to compliance and submission to the prevailing will, be it noble or carnal. The objective of all three paths of learning is to seek knowledge of creation, of the universe, of mankind, of its creator, its purpose, beginning and end.

Science is a quantum, research of the elements of creation, Physics, Chemistry, Biology and a myriad of sub-sects. Science pertains to a set of applied formulae towards substantiating theoretical enquiry in gathering data for the quest in understanding functioning of the world and ultimately controlling the same. The effects of chemical changes upon matter, upon the biological and physical infrastructure and its correlations with the dynamics of all constituents of science leads to comprehensive understanding of the universe as a cognisant web of interpolating forces. Scientific methodology akin to religious theoretic lacks conclusivity for the closure absolutism requires to be deemed worthy of firm consideration of its findings.

Religion also is a three tiered system of doctrine, adherence and belief. It was in times past the main source of education for students of knowledge. In this age religion competes with the education system and its ingrained disdain for matters theological or religious. Religion primarily teaches core values systematically to unite people in social cohesiveness for the purpose of control. Successfully this results in all individual shortcomings and variants are overridden in the common purpose of societal stability. It rises to a secondary level where individuation is sought by method of truth seeking, self realisation and moral purpose of life and in living. Thirdly it is a study of the universe, of its creator and creation, of truth and understanding, spiritual transcendentalism and asceticism being paths to ultimate sahej and peace. This echelon of religion serves to liberate the free man from earthly attachment and unite or merge his spirit with the universal.

Philosophy is the examination and study of the underlying principles of truth and understanding. It is less popularised than Religion of Science because of similar reasons its findings, objectivism, and aim contradicts the intentions of the ruling bodies. Philosophy is based upon mans understanding of his own mind, body and spirit, and his fraternity, world and universe as being subjective and relative to his own level of consciousness and understanding than actual reality. Philosophy regards the mind as the portal of all knowledge the individual requires to master his own will, conquer the underlying motivators of his mind and govern his mind, body and spirit by measure of intellectual aptitude. Morality, shared principles and universal unity without compromising freedom of thought of the individual concordant with the collective is the objective. Religiously it too has a three tier stratosphere where understanding gained liberates man from his earthly consciousness to the Universal Superconsciousness.

Visionaries with the requisite understanding of all three fields seek to unite these institutions and paths. To do so one must find common values and objectives, constructs theories based upon a mutually inclusive objective and end. The purpose differs, uniting the common will without stifling individual conscience, with a single philosophy towards a globalisation of the world as one community. Obstacle that may hinder are vested interests profiting from the volatility of diversity reluctant o themselves diversify towards minimalism. Extreme capitalism currently reigns, requires reigning and reassessing towards a healthy capitalistic equilibrium controlled by a centre pivotal core. 

This high moral purpose is endangered by exploitation of a supplicated people being facilitated by oppressive forces. Be it gravity, fear, greed or sinfulness the hindrance obstructing the path to scientific, religious or philosophical nirvana utopia one find, is one and the same. For this reason many await the coming of a Saviour. Science would preclude a moral imperative to create an environment for this phenomena top take place. Philosophy determines the collective conscious and assigned and complied morality as harmony to create an atmosphere conducive towards profitable controlled peace. Personal, societal, environmental and universal equilibrium requires the acquiescence of one and all. The three paths are tool and types of methods to accomplish this end. Swarg, Utopia and Nirvana are its rewards. 

The four levels of consciousness, of basal existentialism culminating at the end of a spiritual path of study in peace afforded by understanding and synchronicity with the collective conscious, a goal few complete. Love - Science provides a provable explanation for the release of chemicals in the brain creating the bliss Nanak spoke of as the spiritual state of sahej, the power of these potent chemicals to make fragrant the body, act as a disinfectant and internal cleanser for the bio system resulting in increases intellectual and mental clarity and altered view of the world about us. This evidences casts man as a reflection and counteraction of his surrounding world, in that his thinking forms his thermodynamic output creating a magnetic field about him attracting goodwill if positive or ill received pessimistic nihilism if negative or toxic. The religious hierarchy know this, science simply proves by a scientific method what the sensory mind knows albeit subconsciously. 

Ragbir Singh Bir a seeker of truth and Sikh intellectual wrote ‘’Man cannot know more than what lies in his subconscious’’. Sceptics such as I may laugh cynically. Yet science will prove that man is not only predestined and governed and becomes the sum of his inherited subconscious or his soul, although philosophers and Sikh scholar understand this. Personal understanding with the art of articulation becomes a collective truth. Science gives another valid premise for the validity of these truths in times when doubters threaten to compromise or misleadingly falsify by harsh and ignorant examination the sanctity of these beliefs. 

The unification of Science and Religion requires a mutual respect of the core underlying principles and aims of both.


----------

